# Main > General Discussion >  Forum Ban Game

## someguy

Your objective is to ban the poster above you from the forums for whatever reason you deem fit. And don't forget to quote the previous ban. As long as it's cordial, in the spirit of the TOS and funny...

Example:

Poster 1: "Game starting post."
Poster 2: "Banned for starting the stupidest game in existance."
Poster 3: "Banned for spelling "existence" wrong."
Poster 4: "Banned for being a spelling/grammar nazi."
Etc. Etc.

Anyway, let the game begin!

----------


## Ramah

The above poster has been banned from this forum due to lying about his location.

----------


## Steel General

> The above poster has been banned from this forum due to lying about his location.


The poster above should be banned for illegal trafficking with clowns...

----------


## ravells

The poster above should be banned for grasping things that don't belong to him without permission.

----------


## Lathorien

> The poster above should be banned for grasping things that don't belong to him without permission.


The poster above should be banned for trying to ban a community leader.

----------


## Clercon

> The poster above should be banned for trying to ban a community leader.


The user above should be banned for trying to save a community leader.

----------


## someguy

> The user above should be banned for trying to save a community leader.


The poster above should be banned for banning the poster that banned the poster that forgot to quote the post of the poster he banned!

----------


## Diamond

> The poster above should be banned for banning the poster that banned the poster that forgot to quote the post of the poster he banned!


Banned for unnecessary confusion.

----------


## Ghostman

> Banned for unnecessary confusion.


The poster above should be banned for not appreciating the humor inherent in confusion.

----------


## LonewandererD

> The poster above should be banned for not appreciating the humor inherent in confusion.


The above poster should be banned for stealing my line.

-D-

----------


## Djekspek

> The above poster should be banned for stealing my line.


Please ban this guy for claiming ownership over a basic geometric shape, which is not subject to copyright protection.

----------


## Hai-Etlik

> Please ban this guy for claiming ownership over a basic geometric shape, which is not subject to copyright protection.


The above poster should be banned for equivocating.

----------


## timallen

> The above poster should be banned for equivocating.


The above poster should be banned for trying to induce Grammatical Inferiority by using the word "equivocating".

----------


## wally-d-feed

> The above poster should be banned for trying to induce Grammatical Inferiority by using the word "equivocating".


The above poster should be banned for accusing someone of inducing grammatical inferiority though he actually induces lexical inferiority and for being lexical inferior.

----------


## Wonko the Sane

> The above poster should be banned for accusing someone of inducing grammatical inferiority though he actually induces lexical inferiority and for being lexical inferior.


The above poster should be banned for posting from Germany and failing to mention his devotion to David Hasselhoff.

(I do like the Magellan joke though.  :Smile: )

----------


## wally-d-feed

the above user should be banned for the incitement of the people of my country as well as his desperate attempt to recruit new members for his David Hasselhoff Fan Club

(thanks!  :Smile:  )

----------


## LonewandererD

> the above user should be banned for the incitement of the people of my country as well as his desperate attempt to recruit new members for his David Hasselhoff Fan Club
> 
> (thanks!  )


The above user should be banned for thinking that David Hasselhof is still cool enough to have a fan club.

-D-

----------


## Ghostman

> The above user should be banned for thinking that David Hasselhof is still cool enough to have a fan club.


The above user should be banned for typing the name of David Hasselhoff with only one 'f'.

----------


## Clercon

> The above user should be banned for typing the name of David Hasselhoff with only one 'f'.


The user above should be banned for knowing how David Hasselhoff is spelt.

----------


## wally-d-feed

The person above me should be banned for the fifth ban-request in a row that involves an 80s TV show actor that by far has been given enough credit to in this thread

----------


## Diamond

> The person above me should be banned for the fifth ban-request in a row that involves an 80s TV show actor that by far has been given enough credit to in this thread


Banned for failing to respect the Hoff.

----------


## LonewandererD

> Banned for failing to respect the Hoff.


Banned for not respecting the "Hoff's" full name and keeping him present in this thread.

-D-

----------


## danjr

*Banned for not respecting the "Hoff's" full name and keeping him present in this thread.

-D- 
*

Banned for even mentioning that Baywatch dudes moniker.

----------


## Wonko the Sane

> Banned for even mentioning that Baywatch dudes moniker.


The above poster should be banned for mentioning Baywatch and making me Google pictures of Pamela Anderson instead of working on maps like a good little cartographer.

----------


## Mark Oliva

> The above poster should be banned for mentioning Baywatch and making me Google pictures of Pamela Anderson instead of working on maps like a good little cartographer.


The above poster should be banned for telling us he googles pictures of an old (and usually naked) lady rather than making a fitting ancient style map of her contours.

----------


## ravells

> The above poster should be banned for telling us he googles pictures of  an old (and usually naked) lady rather than making a fitting ancient  style map of her contours.


The above poster should be banned on the ground that mountains based on Pamela Anderson's contours are likely to be artificial and unconvincing.

----------


## geamon

> The above poster should be banned on the ground that mountains based on Pamela Anderson's contours are likely to be artificial and unconvincing.


The above poster should be banned on the ground that said mountains based on Pamela Anderson's contours are more likely to be burial mounds and definitely man made.

----------


## Greason Wolfe

> The above poster should be banned on the ground that said mountains based on Pamela Anderson's contours are more likely to be burial mounds and definitely man made.


The above poster should be banned for failing to mention that while most definitely man-made such mountains do, indeed, _quake_ like the real thing when said terrain runs along the beach.

----------


## danjr

Greason Wolfe should be banned for distracting me from thinking of Pamela Anderson's mountains.  Also for talking about mountains and terrain a cartographic way, this is the general discussion forum and that is totally off-topic!

----------


## Diamond

> Greason Wolfe should be banned for distracting me from thinking of Pamela Anderson's mountains.  Also for talking about mountains and terrain a cartographic way, this is the general discussion forum and that is totally off-topic!


Banned for banning GW for two reasons.

----------


## wally-d-feed

> Banned for banning GW for two reasons.


Banned for banning someone for banning someone else for two reasons, as it has never been said that we weren't allowed to ban someone for more than one reason.

----------


## Diamond

> Banned for banning someone for banning someone else for two reasons, as it has never been said that we weren't allowed to ban someone for more than one reason.


Banned for over-explanation.   :Very Happy:

----------


## jtougas

> Banned for over-explanation.


Banned for assuming we all didn't need a overly explanatory explanation.  :Smile:

----------


## Steel General

> Banned for assuming we all didn't need a overly explanatory explanation.


The above poster should be banned because I said so!  :Very Happy:

----------


## tilt

> The above poster should be banned because I said so!


Banned for being to decisive  :Wink:

----------


## Greason Wolfe

> Banned for being to decisive


Banned for not being *too* decisive enough

----------


## LonewandererD

> Banned for not being *too* decisive enough


Banned for challenging a community leader and donor.

-D-

----------


## Greason Wolfe

> Banned for challenging a community leader and donor.
> 
> -D-


Banned for using a previously used excuse (banning a Community Leader) as an excuse to ban.  :Very Happy:

----------


## timallen

> Banned for using a previously used excuse (banning a Community Leader) as an excuse to ban.


Please ban the above poster for enjoying the banning process too much (as evidenced by the purple smiley); Banning is a serious and solemn event .

----------


## mearrin69

> Please ban the above poster for enjoying the banning process too much (as evidenced by the purple smiley); Banning is a serious and solemn event .


Banned for using the name "timallen" with no accompanying caveman grunts.

----------


## Greason Wolfe

> Banned for using the name "timallen" with no accompanying caveman grunts.


Banned for inadvertently (or perhaps on purpose?  :Very Happy:  ) returning us to the man-made mountains of Pamela Anderson on Tool Time.

----------


## tilt

> Banned for inadvertently (or perhaps on purpose?  ) returning us to the man-made mountains of Pamela Anderson on Tool Time.


The above user is banned for not wanting to return to Pamela Andersons Mountains.

----------


## someguy

> The above user is banned for not wanting to return to Pamela Andersons Mountains.


Banned for dragging us back into a joke loop.

----------


## Diamond

> Banned for dragging us back into a joke loop.


Banned for posting on May 28.

----------


## vman3force

> Banned for posting on May 28.


Banned for posting on a day other than May 28

----------


## ravells

> Banned for posting on a day other than May 28


Ban this poster for exploiting children in his avatar.

----------


## timallen

> Ban this poster for exploiting children in his avatar.


Please ban the above poster for mentioning Avatar, the most over-hyped movie in history.

----------


## Diamond

> Please ban the above poster for mentioning Avatar, the most over-hyped movie in history.


Banned for saying something I can't really disagree with.

----------


## Mark Oliva

> Banned for saying something I can't really disagree with.


Banned for saying something I can really disagree with.

----------


## walterful

> Banned for saying something I can really disagree with.


Banned for being a disagreeable contrarian.

----------


## Hai-Etlik

> Banned for being a disagreeable contrarian.


Banned for complaining about being a disagreeable contrarian when that is in fact the point of the thread.

----------


## Diamond

> Banned for complaining about being a disagreeable contrarian when that is in fact the point of the thread.


Banned for killing the thread.

----------


## Juggernaut1981

> Banned for killing the thread.


Banned for interfering with a penguin in a public place.

----------


## Mark Oliva

> Banned for interfering with a penguin in a public place.


Banned for interfering with a kangaroo in a public place.

----------


## Coyotemax

> Banned for interfering with a kangaroo in a public place.



Banned for using the word "kangaroo"

----------


## Hai-Etlik

> Banned for using the word "kangaroo"


Banned for putting a marsupial in quotation marks.

----------


## LonewandererD

> Banned for putting a marsupial in quotation marks.


Banned for thinking our awesome marsupials don't need quotation marks.

-D-

----------


## mearrin69

> Banned for thinking our awesome marsupials don't need quotation marks.


Banned for inflating the egos of already ego-inflated mammals. 
M

----------


## Clercon

> Banned for inflating the egos of already ego-inflated mammals. 
> M


Banned for mentioning mammals.

----------


## Ghostman

> Banned for mentioning mammals.


Banned for evident mammaryphobia.

----------


## LonewandererD

> Banned for evident mammaryphobia.


Banned for inventing a false phobia that would actually mean irrational fear of breasts.

-D-

----------


## Steel General

> Banned for inventing a false phobia that would actually mean irrational fear of breasts.
> 
> -D-


Banned because the voices in my head told me to do it.

----------


## su_liam

> Banned because the voices in my head told me to do it.


Banned for mental health reasons.

His? Mine? Who knows.

----------


## walterful

> Banned for mental health reasons.
> 
> His? Mine? Who knows.


Banned for insensitivity to a community leader's obvious mental health dysfunctions.

----------


## danjr

Banned for coming to the defence (sucking up to a) of a community leader, without permission or valid citeria proving or disproving the obvious mental health dysfunction.  The dysfunctional person may actually be perfectly sane, whilst you yourself are not completely sane.  Thus your perception of who is or isn't sane is now up to internal debate among your many psychosis.  One half is now pondering the though of unbanning whilst the other is thinking of banning yourself and everyone else who doesn't share one of your two diametrically opposed ethos.  Those ethos are now debating whether or not anything is real, let alone possible mental dysfunctions of people who may or may not exist.  Or if anything at all exists, in time or space.  Though if it existed in time could it exist without space, cause if you think of something it now can exist in space, be it only mental space.  Returning us to the point of ...........hmmmm anyone else smell those freshly baked shortbread cookies?

----------


## Juggernaut1981

> Banned for coming to the defence (sucking up to a) of a community leader, without permission or valid citeria proving or disproving the obvious mental health dysfunction.  The dysfunctional person may actually be perfectly sane, whilst you yourself are not completely sane.  Thus your perception of who is or isn't sane is now up to internal debate among your many psychosis.  One half is now pondering the though of unbanning whilst the other is thinking of banning yourself and everyone else who doesn't share one of your two diametrically opposed ethos.  Those ethos are now debating whether or not anything is real, let alone possible mental dysfunctions of people who may or may not exist.  Or if anything at all exists, in time or space.  Though if it existed in time could it exist without space, cause if you think of something it now can exist in space, be it only mental space.  Returning us to the point of ...........hmmmm anyone else smell those freshly baked shortbread cookies?


 Banning for taking to long to get to the point.

----------


## walterful

> Banning for taking to long to get to the point.


Banned for not getting the cookies first before banning.

----------


## LonewandererD

> Banned for not getting the cookies first before banning.


Banned for making me hungry.

-D-

----------


## bartmoss

> Banned for making me hungry.


Banned for not eating your meals.

----------


## Diamond

> Banned for not eating your meals.


Banned for being insensitive to anorexics.

----------


## Mark Oliva

> Banned for being insensitive to anorexics.


Banned for being sensitive to anorexics

----------


## Juggernaut1981

Banned for being a Bavarian that isn't a Chocolate Bavarian!

----------


## bartmoss

> Banned for being a Bavarian that isn't a Chocolate Bavarian!


Banned for confectionery stereotyping.

----------


## flocko

> Banned for confectionery stereotyping.


Banned for being an oversensitive berliner.

----------


## Diamond

> Banned for being an oversensitive berliner.


Banned for not including Seagulls.



(Sorry; I couldn't help it.   :Very Happy: )

----------


## Steel General

> Banned for not including Seagulls.
> (Sorry; I couldn't help it.  )


Banned for reminding me of "Flock of Seagulls"

...Now the song "I Ran" will be going thru my head all day  :Razz:

----------


## Hai-Etlik

> Banned for reminding me of "Flock of Seagulls"
> 
> ...Now the song "I Ran" will be going thru my head all day


Banned for helping this thread go to the birds.

----------


## bartmoss

> Banned for helping this thread go to the birds.


Banned for not taking this thread seriously.

----------


## Omnigeek6

> Banned for not taking this thread seriously.


Banned for thinking the internet is serious business.

----------


## ravells

> Banned for thinking the internet is serious business.


Banned for not listing his/her software or location in his/her profile.

----------


## walterful

> Banned for not listing his/her software or location in his/her profile.


Banned for being way too nosey about someone else's personal information.

----------


## Master TMO

> Banned for being way too nosey about someone else's personal information.


Banned for making me think to come up with a fitting reply at quitting time.

----------


## bartmoss

> Banned for making me think to come up with a fitting reply at quitting time.


Banned for quitting too casually.

----------


## Ascension

I'm just going to ban everyone for trying to stretch something that should have died long ago.

----------


## Master TMO

> I'm just going to ban everyone for trying to stretch something that should have died long ago.


Banned for being a spoilsport?  :Wink:

----------


## LonewandererD

> Banned for being a spoilsport?


Banned for being indecisive about your answer.

-D-

----------


## bartmoss

> Banned for being indecisive about your answer.


Banned for not being supportive of the previous poster.

----------


## Mark Oliva

> Banned for not being supportive of the previous poster.


Banned for being Prussian.

----------


## Juggernaut1981

> Banned for being Prussian.


 Banned for not mentioning another band in this thread...

----------


## danjr

I was thinking of not banning you, but know I'd probably get banned for that.  So I guess I have to give you a ban for using  ... and leaving us to figure out what you were going to follow it up with.

----------


## bartmoss

> I was thinking of not banning you, but know I'd probably get banned for that.  So I guess I have to give you a ban for using  ... and leaving us to figure out what you were going to follow it up with.


Banned for groundlessly banning other users.

----------


## Juggernaut1981

> Banned for groundlessly banning other users.


 Banned for apparently not realising that it is the point of this thread.

----------


## Diamond

> Banned for apparently not realising that it is the point of this thread.


Banned for thinking this thread has a point.

----------


## Clercon

> Banned for thinking this thread has a point.


Banned for claiming that someone writing in this thread is thinking.

----------


## jtougas

> Banned for claiming that someone writing in this thread is thinking.


Banned for thinking that someone in this thread is writing about thinking in this thread.  :Smile:

----------


## Hai-Etlik

> Banned for thinking that someone in this thread is writing about thinking in this thread.


Banned for writing about thinking about writing about thinking.

----------


## Steel General

> Banned for writing about thinking about writing about thinking.


Banned for banning's sake.

----------


## bartmoss

> Banned for banning's sake.


Banned for trivializing banning.

----------


## a2area

> Banned for trivializing banning.


Banned for making inflammatory accusations.

----------


## Mark Oliva

> Banned for making inflammatory accusations.


 Banned for not making inflammatory accusations

----------


## Ghostman

The previous poster is banned 'cause I felt like swinging the ol' Banhammer a bit.

----------


## bartmoss

> The previous poster is banned 'cause I felt like swinging the ol' Banhammer a bit.


Banned for not quoting the previous poster.

----------


## Hai-Etlik

> Banned for not quoting the previous poster.


Banned for not removing the image from the quoted material from the previous post.

----------


## Mark Oliva

> Banned for not removing the image from the quoted material from the previous post.


Banned for removing the image from the quoted material from the previous post.

----------


## Juggernaut1981

> Banned for removing the image from the quoted material from the previous post.


Banned for a lack of originality in his banning.

----------


## ravells

Heh, the irony of this thread is that in all of its existence we have only had to ban one person from the forum (who wasn't a spammer).

----------


## LonewandererD

> Heh, the irony of this thread is that in all of its existence we have only had to ban one person from the forum (who wasn't a spammer).


Although that is an interesting fact and even though I enjoy irony you are banned for breaking from the rules of the ban game.

-D-

----------


## Mark Oliva

> Banned for a lack of originality in his banning.


Banned for thinking this thread has anything to do with originality (or anything else, for that matter).

----------


## Ascension

Can we kill this yet?

----------


## ravells

We could just lock the thread!  :Smile:

----------


## danjr

> Can we kill this yet?






> We could just lock the thread!



ha ha DOUBLE BAN!  For not having fun with the banning game and being general over all sticks in the mud.

----------


## Juggernaut1981

> ha ha DOUBLE BAN!  For not having fun with the banning game and being general over all sticks in the mud.


 Banned for being greedy about banning people!

----------


## bartmoss

> Banned for being greedy about banning people!


Banned for not letting previous poster enjoy his double ban.

----------


## Mark Oliva

> Banned for being greedy about banning people!



 Also banned for being greedy about banning people!

----------


## Ghostman

> Also banned for being greedy about banning people!


Banned for recycling the reason for a banning!

----------


## Wonko the Sane

> Banned for recycling the reason for a banning!


Banned for being against recycling.

----------


## DarkAbyssKeeper

> Banned for being against recycling.


Banned for being a hippy!

----------


## Juggernaut1981

> Banned for being a hippy!


Banned for NOT being a hippy!

----------


## bartmoss

> Banned for NOT being a hippy!


Banned for misspelling "Hippie". Previous poster too.

----------


## Mark Oliva

> Banned for misspelling "Hippie". Previous poster too.


Banned for spelling correctly.

----------


## Diamond

> Banned for spelling correctly.


Banned for not caring about spelling correctly.

----------


## Juggernaut1981

Banned for getting too many compasses to his name!

----------


## Ghostman

> Banned for getting too many compasses to his name!


Banned for compass-envy.

----------


## jtougas

> Banned for compass-envy.


Banned for keep this thread going..and going..and going..  :Smile:

----------


## Diamond

> Banned for keep this thread going..and going..and going..


Banned for lacking a silly-gene.   :Very Happy:

----------


## jtougas

> Banned for lacking a silly-gene.


Banned for encouraging gene "profiling"  :Smile:

----------


## bartmoss

> Banned for encouraging gene "profiling"


Banned for going Luddite on silly-gene technologies.

----------


## Juggernaut1981

> Banned for going Luddite on silly-gene technologies.


Banned for calling someone a Luddite!

----------


## walterful

> Banned for calling someone a Luddite!


Banned for besmirching the proud Luddite tradition.

----------


## Mark Oliva

> Banned for calling someone a Luddite!


Banned for posting after being banned.

----------


## Mark Oliva

If we ban a female member, does that make her a ban-she?

OK.  I'll ban myself for being punny.

----------


## Ghostman

> I'll ban myself for being punny.


BANNED for attempting to evade banning by the means of self-banning!

----------


## Juggernaut1981

> BANNED for attempting to evade banning by the means of self-banning!


Banned for banning someone who was exercising some self-analysis!

----------


## bartmoss

> Banned for banning someone who was exercising some self-analysis!


Banned for long ban reason.

----------


## Mark Oliva

> Banned for long ban reason.


Banned for having a mossy beard in Berlin.

----------


## LonewandererD

> Banned for having a mossy beard in Berlin.


Banned for trying to ban with a non-sequitor

-D-

----------


## bartmoss

> Banned for trying to ban with a non-sequitor


Banned for trying to invalidate the previous poster's ban attempt.

----------


## Juggernaut1981

Banned for banning someone with a long ban. Karma for the win!

----------


## Mark Oliva

> Banned for banning someone with a long ban. Karma for the win!


Banned for OTing Karma and winning in a mapping forum.  This thread has to do with maps, only maps and nothing but maps!

----------


## jtougas

> Banned for OTing Karma and winning in a mapping forum.  This thread has to do with maps, only maps and nothing but maps!


 Banned for posting a string of words that I have no understanding of.  :Smile:

----------


## bartmoss

> Banned for posting a string of words that I have no understanding of.


Banned for lack of reading comprehension.

----------


## Mark Oliva

> Banned for lack of reading comprehension.


Banned for reading things not worth comprehending.  Nix für Ungut!

----------


## Hawksguard

> Banned for reading things not worth comprehending.  Nix für Ungut!


Banned for flagrant usage of trema.  Yes, umlaut is awesome but we can't have any of that in THIS thread.

----------


## Mark Oliva

> Banned for flagrant usage of trema.  Yes, umlaut is awesome but we can't have any of that in THIS thread.


Banned for using the word "trema."

----------


## bartmoss

> Banned for using the word "trema."


Banned for attempted censorship.

----------


## RecklessEnthusiasm

> Banned for attempted censorship.


Banned for infringing on someone _else's_ free speech under the guise of protecting freedom, or as I call it, "George Bushing him."

----------


## Mark Oliva

> Banned for infringing on someone _else's_ free speech under the guise of protecting freedom, or as I call it, "George Bushing him."


Banned for mentioning you know who (who couldn't map the way to his own navel).

----------


## jtougas

> Banned for mentioning you know who (who couldn't map the way to his own navel).


Banned for "anatomical profiling"  :Smile:

----------


## NeonKnight

> Banned for "anatomical profiling"


affix BAN for adoption of prohibit 'E' in post.

----------


## Juggernaut1981

> affix BAN for adoption of prohibit 'E' in post.


Banned for prohibiting Es.

----------


## bartmoss

> Banned for prohibiting Es.


Banned for not supporting the War On Es.

----------


## Wannabehero

> Banned for not supporting the War On Es.


Banned for ruthless vowel-warmongering

----------


## Juggernaut1981

> Banned for ruthless vowel-warmongering


 Banned for having ruths (hence why you're not ruthless)!

----------


## jbgibson

> Banned for having ruths (hence why you're not ruthless)!


Banned (punted) for excessive wordplay.  While I'm at it Ruth gets banned too.  Now the whole forum is ruthless.

----------


## bartmoss

> Banned (punted) for excessive wordplay.  While I'm at it Ruth gets banned too.  Now the whole forum is ruthless.


Banned for punning. (This was easy AND necessary.)

----------


## Mark Oliva

> Banned for punning. (This was easy AND necessary.)


Banned for not being punny.

----------


## Diamond

> Banned for not being punny.


Banned for having a name that makes me think of olives.  (Which I'm currently out of.)

----------


## jtougas

> Banned for having a name that makes me think of olives.  (Which I'm currently out of.)


Banned for making ME think of olives and pizza..and ice cream...Wha..? Oh yeah BANNED !!  :Smile:

----------


## bartmoss

> Banned for making ME think of olives and pizza..and ice cream...Wha..? Oh yeah BANNED !!


Banned for snacking while mapping.

----------


## Diamond

> Banned for snacking while mapping.


Banned for not needing fuel while mapping.

----------


## Juggernaut1981

> Banned for not needing fuel while mapping.


Banned for using petroleum while mapping.

----------


## waldronate

> Banned for using petroleum while mapping.


Banned for using petroleum-based snack foods.

----------


## NeonKnight

> Banned for using petroleum-based snack foods.


Banned for being anti petroleum!

----------


## Mark Oliva

> Banned for being anti petroleum!


Banned for not smoothing his ban with petroleum jelly.

----------


## Juggernaut1981

> Banned for not smoothing his ban with petroleum jelly.


Banned for a tangential reference to a Flaming Lips Song (i.e. She Don't Use Jelly)

----------


## bartmoss

> Banned for a tangential reference to a Flaming Lips Song (i.e. She Don't Use Jelly)


Banned for weird pop culture reference us old folks don't understand. Now get off my lawn.

----------


## Hai-Etlik

> Banned for weird pop culture reference us old folks don't understand. Now get off my lawn.


Banned for turfing people off his turf.

----------


## NeonKnight

> Banned for turfing people off his turf.


Banned for using turf twice in the same sentence.

----------


## Juggernaut1981

> Banned for using turf twice in the same sentence.


Banned for an abundance of aliteration.

----------


## Mark Oliva

> Banned for an abundance of aliteration.


Banned for placing a limit on change.

----------


## bartmoss

> Banned for placing a limit on change.


Banned for dreaming of a world without limits.

(I am amazed how much this thread keeps me amused....)

----------


## Clercon

> Banned for placing a limit on change.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Banned for dreaming of a world without limits.
> 
> (I am amazed how much this thread keeps me amused....)


Banned for being amazed by this thread!

----------


## Juggernaut1981

> Banned for being amazed by this thread!


Banned for 'typing-fail' of amused.

----------


## Mark Oliva

> Banned for dreaming of a world without limits.
> 
> (I am amazed how much this thread keeps me amused....)


Banned for narrow Prussian thinking.  Nix für Ungut Nr. 2.

----------


## bartmoss

> Banned for narrow Prussian thinking.  Nix für Ungut Nr. 2.


Banned for not following the game's rules (you are supposed to ban the previous poster).

----------


## NeonKnight

> Banned for not following the game's rules (you are supposed to ban the previous poster).


Banned for being a Rules Lawyer!

----------


## Ghostman

> Banned for being a Rules Lawyer!


Banned for being a rules anarchist!

----------


## bartmoss

> Banned for being a rules anarchist!


Banned for not agreeing.

----------


## Juggernaut1981

> Banned for not agreeing.


Banned for being disagreeable.

----------


## NeonKnight

> Banned for being disagreeable.


Banned for being Complacent.

----------


## Mark Oliva

> Banned for not following the game's rules (you are supposed to ban the previous poster).


Banned for following the game's rules ... a result of more narrow Prussian thinking.  Nix für Ungut Nr. 3.

----------


## LonewandererD

> Banned for following the game's rules ... a result of more narrow Prussian thinking.  Nix für Ungut Nr. 3.


Banned for mentioning the game and not saying "I lose".

-D-

----------


## Mark Oliva

> Banned for mentioning the game and not saying "I lose".-D-


Banned for mentioning the game while banning for mentioning the game.

----------


## Juggernaut1981

> Banned for mentioning the game while banning for mentioning the game.


Banned for not losing the game by comparing the previous poster to Hitler or Nazi Germany.

----------


## bartmoss

> Banned for not losing the game by comparing the previous poster to Hitler or Nazi Germany.


Banned for inversely invoking Godwin's Law.

----------


## Hai-Etlik

> Banned for inversely invoking Godwin's Law.


Banned for thinking that Godwin's Law is a law in the legal sense rather than in the scientific sense.  It's an observation on the probability of a comparison involving Nazis, not a rule about what should happen when such a comparison is made.

----------


## Mark Oliva

> Banned for thinking that Godwin's Law is a law in the legal sense rather than in the scientific sense.  It's an observation on the probability of a comparison involving Nazis, not a rule about what should happen when such a comparison is made.


Banned for explaining something.

----------


## Hawksguard

> Banned for explaining something.


Banned inexplicably.

----------


## Juggernaut1981

> Banned inexplicably.


Banned because I'm not quite apathetic enough to not do it.

----------


## bartmoss

> Banned because I'm not quite apathetic enough to not do it.


Banned to increase your apathy.

----------


## Juggernaut1981

> Banned to increase your apathy.


Banned due to an increase in my contrariness.

----------


## Ghostman

> Banned due to an increase in my contrariness.


Banned to increase my postcount! kekekekekeke ^___^

----------


## walterful

> Banned to increase my postcount! kekekekekeke ^___^


Banned for postcount envy; it's not about size, but what you do with it that matters.

----------


## Mark Oliva

> Banned for postcount envy; it's not about size, but what you do with it that matters.


Banned for posting a ban with content.

----------


## waldronate

> Banned for posting a ban with content.


Bantastic!

----------


## Mark Oliva

> Bantastic!


Banned for a banless ban.  Banal!

----------


## bartmoss

> Banned for a banless ban.  Banal!


Banned for grabbing at straws.

----------


## Juggernaut1981

> Banned for grabbing at straws.


 Banned for not letting us drink from our glass bottles in a polite demure way!

----------


## gilgamec

> Banned for not letting us drink from our glass bottles in a polite demure way!


Banned for still posting despite having been banned an astounding twenty-two times already.

----------


## Master TMO

Banned for being a b(e)an-counter.

----------


## Mark Oliva

> Banned for being a b(e)an-counter.


Banned for the totally unacceptable act of banning!

----------


## bartmoss

> Banned for the totally unacceptable act of banning!


Banned because I am bored.

----------


## sigurdbjohansson

> Banned because I am bored.


You Sir, are to be banned _because_ you are bored!

----------


## Mark Oliva

> You Sir, are to be banned _because_ you are bored!


Banned for not being bored.

----------


## Juggernaut1981

> Banned for not being bored.


Banned because it is not the Vernal Equinox.

----------


## Hai-Etlik

> Banned because it is not the Vernal Equinox.


Banned for being one of those upside down southern hemisphere types.

----------


## Mark Oliva

> Banned for being one of those upside down southern hemisphere types.


Banned for standing on your feet instead of your head.

----------


## Diamond

> Banned for standing on your feet instead of your head.


Banned for re-purposing heads.

----------


## Mark Oliva

> Banned for re-purposing heads.


Banned for depurposing feet.

----------


## bartmoss

> Banned for depurposing feet.


Banned for stifling innovative use of body parts.

----------


## walterful

> Banned for stifling innovative use of body parts.


OH, THE HU-BAN-ITY!

(Also, hilarious that I'm saying that to someone in Germany)

----------


## Ghostman

> OH, THE HU-BAN-ITY!


 Banned for incredibly lame pun.

----------


## bartmoss

> Banned for incredibly lame pun.


Banned for having to link to an explanation of incredibly lame puns.

----------


## Mark Oliva

> Banned for having to link to an explanation of incredibly lame puns.


Banned for unabashed punditry.

----------


## bartmoss

> Banned for unabashed punditry.


Banned for trying to have the last word.

----------


## vman3force

> Banned for trying to have the last word.


Banned because the stars were in the wrong alignment

----------


## Mark Oliva

> Banned because the stars were in the wrong alignment


Banned for forumizing John Galt.  Pfui Teifi, as one says here.

----------


## Ghostman

> Banned for forumizing John Galt.  Pfui Teifi, as one says here.


Banned for making references I don't get  :Mad:

----------


## Mark Oliva

> Banned for making references I don't get


Banned for not getting the references I made.

----------


## Robbie

> Banned for not getting the references I made.


Banned because the inactive admin decided to be active and do some admin work...banning sounded good.

----------


## Robbie

> Banned because the inactive admin decided to be active and do some admin work...banning sounded good.


Banned due to inactivity.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk

----------


## Aenigma

banned because you used Tapatalk.

----------


## bartmoss

> banned because you used Tapatalk.


Banned for failing to quote previous post.

----------


## Gallifreyan

> Banned for failing to quote previous post.


Banned to bump this thread.

----------


## bartmoss

> Banned to bump this thread.


Banned for bumping this thread. (Okay, you had to see that one coming.)

----------


## Mark Oliva

Banned for banning bumping and bumped for bumping banning.

----------


## Aenigma

> Banned for banning bumping and bumped for bumping banning.


banned for... eh, what?

----------


## Gallifreyan

> banned for... eh, what?


Banned for not knowing why you are banning.

----------


## bartmoss

> Banned for not knowing why you are banning.


Banned for assuming we need a reason.

----------


## vman3force

> Banned for assuming we need a reason.


Banned for reasons unknown

----------


## vman3force

> Banned for reasons unknown


Banned for banning himself (conundrum!)

----------


## Diamond

> Banned for banning himself (conundrum!)


Banned for destroying the space-time continuum.

----------


## flocko

> Banned for destroying the space-time continuum.


Banned for implying that the space-time continuum was destroyed.

----------


## Mark Oliva

> Banned for implying that the space-time continuum was destroyed.


Banned for spreading the heretic gospel of the space-time continuum.

----------


## Diamond

> Banned for spreading the heretic gospel of the space-time continuum.


Banned for being the Spanish Inquisition.

----------


## bartmoss

> Banned for being the Spanish Inquisition.


Banned for not expecting the Spanish Inquisition. Nobody expects the Spanish Inquisition.

----------


## Juggernaut1981

> Banned for not expecting the Spanish Inquisition. Nobody expects the Spanish Inquisition.


Banned for invoking comfy chairs.

----------


## LonewandererD

> Banned for invoking comfy chairs.


Banned for continuing an overused albeit funny python reference.

-D-

----------


## Juggernaut1981

> Banned for continuing an overused albeit funny python reference.
> 
> -D-


Banned for mixing comedy with scripting languages.

----------


## Mark Oliva

> Banned for mixing comedy with scripting languages.


Banned for discussing OT scripting languages in a comedy forum.

----------


## vman3force

> Banned for discussing OT scripting languages in a comedy forum.


Banned because a ban is a serious affair.

----------


## bartmoss

> Banned because a ban is a serious affair.


Banned for being too serious about banning.

----------


## Aenigma

> Banned for being too serious about banning.


Banned for implying that banning isn't a serious affair.

----------


## Juggernaut1981

> Banned for implying that banning isn't a serious affair.


Banned for having serious affairs! (Someone should tell his wife!)

----------


## bartmoss

> Banned for having serious affairs! (Someone should tell his wife!)


Banned for encouraging squealing.

----------


## Aenigma

> Banned for encouraging squealing.


banned for banning him before I could ban him for saying I had a wife when I'm not married or anything!

----------


## Hungry Donner

> banned for banning him before I could ban him for saying I had a wife when I'm not married or anything!


Banned for awkward sentence structure, and poor (non-existant) comma use.

----------


## Mark Oliva

> Banned for awkward sentence structure, and poor (non-existant) comma use.


Banned for misspelling _existent_.

----------


## Gallifreyan

> Banned for misspelling _existent_.


Banned for being a spelling/grammar nazi.

----------


## bartmoss

> Banned for being a spelling/grammar nazi.


Banned for extinguishing the flame of spelling freedom.

----------


## Juggernaut1981

> Banned for extinguishing the flame of spelling freedom.


Banned for indugling in the rediculousness of excessive purple prose!

----------


## Mark Oliva

> Banned for indugling in the rediculousness of excessive purple prose!


Banned for misspelling _ridiculousness_.

----------


## Diamond

> Banned for misspelling _ridiculousness_.


Banned for not realizing rediculous is the big brother of ridiculous.

----------


## bartmoss

> Banned for not realizing rediculous is the big brother of ridiculous.


Banned because 2+2=5.

----------


## Beoner

> Banned because 2+2=5.


Banned for being bad at math.

----------


## Mark Oliva

> Banned for being bad at math.


Banned for not understanding contemporary math.  Such lack of understanding is the reason the U.S. is going broke and the Euro is crashing!  Shame, shame!

----------


## bartmoss

> Banned for not understanding contemporary math.  Such lack of understanding is the reason the U.S. is going broke and the Euro is crashing!  Shame, shame!


Banned for assuming the previous poster is associated with Europe or the US.

----------


## vman3force

> Banned for assuming the previous poster is associated with Europe or the US.


Banned for reasons too horrible to put into words.

----------


## Master TMO

> Banned for reasons too horrible to put into words.


Banned for being too cowardly to say what he means.

----------


## Mark Oliva

> Banned for being too cowardly to say what he means.


Banned for being so brazen as to say what he/she means.

----------


## Master TMO

> Banned for being so brazen as to say what he/she means.


Banned for not knowing that 'Master' applies to men.

----------


## bartmoss

> Banned for not knowing that 'Master' applies to men.


Banned for bringing up gender issues.

----------


## Ghostman

> Banned for bringing up gender issues.


Banned for being timid about gender issues.

----------


## Mark Oliva

> Banned for being timid about gender issues.


Banned for being unabashedly brazen about gender issues.

----------


## Diamond

> Banned for being unabashedly brazen about gender issues.


Banned for using the word 'brazen'.  Again.   :Very Happy:

----------


## bartmoss

> Banned for using the word 'brazen'.  Again.


Banned for grinning.

----------


## Juggernaut1981

> Banned for grinning.


Banned because I feel like keeping this amusing irrelevancy going.

----------


## bartmoss

> Banned because I feel like keeping this amusing irrelevancy going.


Banned for egoistic reasons.

----------


## Mark Oliva

Banned for being afraid to be an egotist.  Abashedly unbrazen.

----------


## RobA

Banned for using the antonym of a word within 10 posts of that word.

Intentionally.

-Rob A>

----------


## bartmoss

> Originally Posted by Mark Oliva
> 
> 
> Banned for being afraid to be an egotist.  Abashedly unbrazen.
> 
> 
> Banned for using the antonym of a word within 10 posts of that word.
> 
> Intentionally.
> ...


Banned for neglecting to quote previous poster.

----------


## RobA

> Banned for neglecting to quote previous poster.


Banned for not realizing I can edit your posts  :Wink:

----------


## Ascension

Heh heh, good one.

----------


## moutarde

> Heh heh, good one.


Not banned for not playing the game  :Wink:

----------


## Mark Oliva

> Not banned for not playing the game


Banned for playing the game!  No offense is greater!

----------


## vman3force

> Banned for playing the game!  No offense is greater!


Banned for making me lose the game.

----------


## bartmoss

> Banned for making me lose the game.


Banned for giving up on the banning game.

----------


## Slylok

> Banned for giving up on the banning game.


Banned for misinterpreting the previous poster's statement and banning him for an irrelevant reason.

----------


## Mark Oliva

> Banned for misinterpreting the previous poster's statement and banning him for an irrelevant reason.


Banned for interpreting the previous poster's statement and banning him for a relevant reason.

----------


## Juggernaut1981

> Banned for interpreting the previous poster's statement and banning him for a relevant reason.


Banned because it's Monday, I'm sleepy and can't be bothered being pithy.

----------


## bartmoss

> Banned because it's Monday, I'm sleepy and can't be bothered being pithy.


Banned for actually having excellent reasons for banning. Can we ban Mondays? Hate 'em.

----------


## Mark Oliva

> Banned for actually having excellent reasons for banning. Can we ban Mondays? Hate 'em.


Banned for making a Monday posting that still is online on Tuesday!

----------


## bartmoss

> Banned for making a Monday posting that still is online on Tuesday!


Banned for not realizing we ought to ban Tuesdays along with Mondays.

----------


## Mark Oliva

> Banned for not realizing we ought to ban Tuesdays along with Mondays.


Banned for banning.

----------


## Beoner

> Banned for banning.


Banned for using the word "ban" twice.

----------


## Mark Oliva

> Banned for using the word "ban" twice.


Banned for repeating the mistake,  Shame on you!

----------


## Terraformer_Author

You are hereby banned for:

#1, Being a member of the Justin Beiber fan club - and attending at least two (2) Lady GaGa Concerts.

#2, Having a Facebook and Twitter account - yet still stubbornly insisting that you are an individual.

#3, Watching ANY T.V. talent shows.

#4, Playing "Angry Birds".

#5, Requesting full body cavity searches from Walmart Security.

----------


## Mark Oliva

> You are hereby banned for:
> 
> #1, Being a member of the Justin Beiber fan club - and attending at least two (2) Lady GaGa Concerts.
> 
> #2, Having a Facebook and Twitter account - yet still stubbornly insisting that you are an individual.
> 
> #3, Watching ANY T.V. talent shows.
> 
> #4, Playing "Angry Birds".
> ...


Banned for posting unabashedly brazen falsehoods, to wit:

#1  I don't know who/what Justin Bieber is and never have heard Lady Gaga much less attended her concerts.
#2  I've never been at Facebook or Twitter and have no intention of going there.
#3  I have no television set.  Therefore I watch nothing on TV.
#4  What is/are "Angry Birds?"
#5  I live in Walmart-free Bavaria.

----------


## bkh1914

> Banned for posting unabashedly brazen falsehoods, to wit:
> 
> #1  I don't know who/what Justin Bieber is and never have heard Lady Gaga much less attended her concerts.
> #2  I've never been at Facebook or Twitter and have no intention of going there.
> #3  I have no television set.  Therefore I watch nothing on TV.
> #4  What is/are "Angry Birds?"
> #5  I live in Walmart-free Bavaria.


Banned for playing this game instead of watching TV.

----------


## Hai-Etlik

> Banned for playing this game instead of watching TV.


Banned for playing this game WHILE watching TV.

----------


## bartmoss

> Banned for playing this game WHILE watching TV.


Banned for using an abbreviation.

----------


## Beoner

> Banned for using an abbreviation.


Banned for not allowing the use of an abreviation.

----------


## afters

> Banned for not allowing the use of an abreviation.


Banned for forgetting the second 'B' in abbreviation even though the post he quoted spelled it right  :Razz:

----------


## Mark Oliva

> Banned for forgetting the second 'B' in abbreviation even though the post he quoted spelled it right


Banned for knowing how to spell in English but not in Icelandic!  Shame on you.  Write _stytting_ 100 times on the blackboard.  Then try again tomorrow!

----------


## Subcreator

> Banned for knowing how to spell in English but not in Icelandic!  Shame on you.  Write _stytting_ 100 times on the blackboard.  Then try again tomorrow!


Banned for demanding knowledge of Icelandic when some of us might be trying to learn Finnish.

----------


## Mark Oliva

> Banned for demanding knowledge of Icelandic when some of us might be trying to learn Finnish.


Banned for ending your ban before you were _finnished_.  You obviously were unable to spell _abbreviation_ in Finnish.  Shame on you!  Write _lyhenne_ 100 times on the blackboard.  Then try again tomorrow!

----------


## Subcreator

> Banned for ending your ban before you were _finnished_.  You obviously were unable to spell _abbreviation_ in Finnish.  Shame on you!  Write _lyhenne_ 100 times on the blackboard.  Then try again tomorrow!


Banned for not spelling out the number one hundred.

----------


## Moe

> Banned for not spelling out the number one hundred.


Banned for not ackknowledging the greater readability of numbers with more than one digit not being spelled out.

----------


## Subcreator

> Banned for not ackknowledging the greater readability of numbers with more than one digit not being spelled out.


Banned for misspelling "acknowledging."

----------


## moutarde

> Banned for misspelling "acknowledging."


01000010011000010110111001101110011001010110010000  10000001100110011011110111001000100000011011100110  11110111010000100000011100000110111101110011011101  00011010010110111001100111001000000110100101101110  00100000011000100110100101101110011000010111001001  11100100101110

----------


## Ghostman

> 01000010011000010110111001101110011001010110010000  10000001100110011011110111001000100000011011100110  11110111010000100000011100000110111101110011011101  00011010010110111001100111001000000110100101101110  00100000011000100110100101101110011000010111001001  11100100101110


%42%61%6e%6e%65%64%20%66%6f%72%20%70%6f%73%74%69%6  e%67%20%69%6e%20%62%69%6e%61%72%79%20%69%6e%73%74%  65%61%64%20%6f%66%20%68%65%78%2e

----------


## Beoner

> %42%61%6e%6e%65%64%20%66%6f%72%20%70%6f%73%74%69%6  e%67%20%69%6e%20%62%69%6e%61%72%79%20%69%6e%73%74%  65%61%64%20%6f%66%20%68%65%78%2e


Banned for using some sort of code.

----------


## Mark Oliva

> Banned for using some sort of code.


Banned for posting understandably rather than in code.

----------


## Subcreator

> Banned for posting understandably rather than in code.


Banned for knowing far more programs than me.

----------


## bkh1914

> Banned for knowing far more programs than me.


42 61 6e 6e 65 64 20 66 6f 72 20 6e 6f 74 20 6b 6e 6f 77 69
6e 67 20 68 6f 77 20 74 6f 20 75 73 65 20 61 20 73 69 6d 70
6c 65 20 74 65 78 74 20 65 64 69 74 6f 72 20 70 72 6f 67 72
61 6d 2e 

[Banned for not knowing how to use a simple text editor program.]

----------


## Beoner

> 42 61 6e 6e 65 64 20 66 6f 72 20 6e 6f 74 20 6b 6e 6f 77 69
> 6e 67 20 68 6f 77 20 74 6f 20 75 73 65 20 61 20 73 69 6d 70
> 6c 65 20 74 65 78 74 20 65 64 69 74 6f 72 20 70 72 6f 67 72
> 61 6d 2e 
> 
> [Banned for not knowing how to use a simple text editor program.]


-... / .- / -. / -. / . / -.. / ..-. / --- / .-. / ..- / ... / .. / -. / --. / ... / - / .-. / .- / -. / --. / . / -.-. / --- / -.. / . / ...

----------


## Subcreator

> -... / .- / -. / -. / . / -.. / ..-. / --- / .-. / ..- / ... / .. / -. / --. / ... / - / .-. / .- / -. / --. / . / -.-. / --- / -.. / . / ...


Banned for using "Phothosop" instead of Photoshop.

----------


## Mark Oliva

> Banned for using "Phothosop" instead of Photoshop.


This topic is banned and closed for losing the point it never had.  No re_morse_ please.

----------


## bkh1914

> This topic is banned and closed for losing the point it never had.  No re_morse_ please.


Banned for not banning the previous person...
Banned for not understanding the point of this thread...
Banned for daring to think of closing this thread...

----------


## bartmoss

> Banned for not banning the previous person...
> Banned for not understanding the point of this thread...
> Banned for daring to think of closing this thread...


Banned for breaking the game's rules for using three ban reasons instead of one.

----------


## Needamedic

The poster above is banned for following a three ban reason with a single reason, not following with some sort of code, and having more posts than me.

----------


## Subcreator

Banned joining the forum in the same month that I did.

----------


## bkh1914

> Banned joining the forum in the same month that I did.


Banned because I just finished mowing the lawn and the air conditioning feels great!

----------


## Subcreator

> Banned because I just finished mowing the lawn and the air conditioning feels great!


Banned because I have no air conditioning in my home.

----------


## Mark Oliva

> Banned because I have no air conditioning in my home.


Banned for having a home.

----------


## bartmoss

> Banned for having a home.


Banned for discriminating against the homeful.

----------


## Mark Oliva

> Banned for discriminating against the homeful.


Banned for discriminating against the homeless.  Shame on you!

----------


## Subcreator

> Banned for discriminating against the homeless.  Shame on you!


Banned for banning the previous poster.

----------


## bartmoss

> Banned for banning the previous poster.


Banned for attempting to defend the pre-previous poster.

----------


## Mark Oliva

> Banned for attempting to defend the pre-previous poster.


Banned for banning a banner whose ban was so vapid that I decided to pass on banning it.

----------


## Blindkingofbohemia

> Banned for banning a banner whose ban was so vapid that I decided to pass on banning it.


Banned coz I don't even know what that means..

----------


## Ghostman

> Banned coz I don't even know what that means..


Banned for being royalty and clueless.

----------


## Subcreator

Banned for being a ghost.

----------


## bartmoss

> Banned for being a ghost.


Banned for busting ghosts without a license.

----------


## Beoner

> Banned for busting ghosts without a license.


Banned for requiring a license to bust ghosts.

----------


## Juggernaut1981

> Banned for requiring a license to bust ghosts.


Banned for not invoking either Dan Akroyd, Bill Murray, Harold Ramis or Sigourney Weaver.

----------


## Diamond

> Banned for requiring a license to bust ghosts.


Banned for wanting to do away with licenses.  The chaos, man!  My god!   :Very Happy:

----------


## Coyotemax

> Banned for not invoking either Dan Akroyd, Bill Murray, Harold Ramis or Sigourney Weaver.





> Banned for wanting to do away with licenses.  The chaos, man!  My god!


Both of you banned for not invoking Rick Moranis.

I AM THE KEYMASTER.

----------


## Juggernaut1981

> Both of you banned for not invoking Rick Moranis.
> 
> I AM THE KEYMASTER.


Banned for crossing his streams... I'll let you visualise the details.

----------


## bartmoss

> Banned for crossing his streams... I'll let you visualise the details.


Banned for _that joke_.

----------


## Mark Oliva

> Banned for _that joke_.


Banned for not understanding that it wasn't a joke!  You can't fight this stuff until you know what it is!

----------


## Mark Oliva

> Banned for not understanding that it wasn't a joke!  You can't fight this stuff until you know what it is!


Banned for reading my own posting.  Somewhere someone must still have room for good taste!

----------


## Beoner

> Banned for reading my own posting.  Somewhere someone must still have room for good taste!


Banned for banning yourself.

----------


## bartmoss

> Banned for banning yourself.


Banned for good luck.

----------


## bkh1914

> Banned for good luck.


Banned for reminding me of the "Flying Fickle Finger of Fate".
(That one goes way, way back.)

----------


## Mark Oliva

> Banned for reminding me of the "Flying Fickle Finger of Fate".
> (That one goes way, way back.)


Banned for reminding me of rolling doughnuts.  That goes back even farther, and it came from Wisconsin too.

----------


## bkh1914

> Banned for reminding me of rolling doughnuts.  That goes back even farther, and it came from Wisconsin too.


Banned for reminding me of a phrase I haven't heard or used in ages.

----------


## Ghostman

> Banned for reminding me of a phrase I haven't heard or used in ages.


Banned for not reminding me of anything.

----------


## Mark Oliva

> Banned for not reminding me of anything.


Banned for not being with it!

----------


## bartmoss

> Banned for not being with it!


Banned for starting a bandwagon.

----------


## danjr

> Banned for starting a bandwagon.


Banned cause I missed the last 15 pages and need to break the rust off the hammer.

Also it should be bannedwagon.

----------


## Subcreator

> Banned cause I missed the last 15 pages and need to break the rust off the hammer.
> 
> Also it should be bannedwagon.


Banned for making a banning pun and because I keep misspelling "banned" for some odd reason.

----------


## Mark Oliva

> Banned for making a banning pun and because I keep misspelling "banned" for some odd reason.


Banned for misspelling _banned_ for some odd reason rather than for a good reason.  That's not reasonable.

----------


## Hai-Etlik

> Banned for misspelling _banned_ for some odd reason rather than for a good reason.  That's not reasonable.


Banned for being so foolish as to expect this thread to be reasonable.

----------


## Ghostman

> Banned for being so foolish as to expect this thread to be reasonable.


Banned for disrespecting the Thread.

----------


## Moe

> Banned for disrespecting the Thread.


Banned for using inappropriate text formatting.

----------


## Mark Oliva

> Banned for using inappropriate text formatting.


Banned for contending that anything in this Thread is or possibly could be appropriate.

----------


## Ghostman

> Banned for contending that anything in this Thread is or possibly could be appropriate.


Banned for taking the words out of my mouth.

----------


## bkh1914

> Banned for taking the words out of my mouth.


Banned for keeping words in mouth instead of spitting them out. 
By the way, did they taste good?

----------


## Mark Oliva

> Banned for keeping words in mouth instead of spitting them out. 
> By the way, did they taste good?


Banned for eating Sheboygan bratwurst while posting!

----------


## bartmoss

> Banned for eating Sheboygan bratwurst while posting!


Banned for continuing this game while I am not around.

----------


## Hai-Etlik

> Banned for continuing this game while I am not around.


Banned for continuing this game while you _are_ around.

----------


## Mark Oliva

> Banned for continuing this game while you _are_ around.


Banned for continuing this game regardless of whom is around - or square, triangular or octagonal, for that matter.

----------


## mearrin69

> Banned for continuing this game regardless of whom is around - or square, triangular or octagonal, for that matter.


Banned for Dralasite humor.

----------


## bartmoss

> Banned for Dralasite humor.


Banned for Star Frontiers reference - let it rest in peace.

----------


## Mark Oliva

> Banned for Star Frontiers reference - let it rest in peace.


Banned for advocating peace.

----------


## Diamond

> Banned for advocating peace.


Banned for the lulz.

----------


## bartmoss

> Banned for the lulz.


Banned for leetspeak.

----------


## Mark Oliva

> Banned for leetspeak.


Banned for using a Doldisprache.

----------


## vman3force

Banned for not having an avatar.

----------


## Coyotemax

banned for having an avatar  :Razz:

----------


## bartmoss

You are all banned for letting the ban game die.  :Razz:

----------


## RobA

> You are all banned for letting the ban game die.


You are banned for making me loose the game.

----------


## flocko

> You are banned for making me loose the game.


You are banned for making everyone who reads the recent posts sidebar lose the game.

----------


## bkh1914

> You are banned for making everyone who reads the recent posts sidebar lose the game.


You are banned for reading at the recent posts sidebar.

----------


## Mark Oliva

> You are banned for reading at the recent posts sidebar.


Banned for having the bad taste to read any part of this thread!

----------


## Wannabehero

> Banned for having the bad taste to read any part of this thread!


Necro-banned for thinking anything in this thread is bad taste.  It tastes quite good.  (Why did this die?  I loved this thread)

----------


## Coyotemax

Banned for necro-banning.

----------


## Mark Oliva

Banned for supporting Wannabehero's revival of this tasteless thread, which continues with the illusion that something tasteless can have any taste at all.

----------


## Coyotemax

banned for using words of more than one syllable each  :Wink:

----------


## Wannabehero

> banned for using words of more than one syllable each


Banned for supporting the monosyllabic hegemony

----------


## Lukc

> Banned for supporting the monosyllabic hegemony


Banned for promoting the popular people's polysyllabary party.

----------


## Mark Oliva

Banned for promoting cats!  This is a cartographic site, not a catographic site!

----------


## Lukc

> Banned for promoting cats!  This is a cartographic site, not a catographic site!


Banned for a dogmatic opposition to comic catography!

----------


## bartmoss

> Banned for a dogmatic opposition to comic catography!


You're all banned for not telling me the Forum Ban Game was back up and running.

----------


## Coyotemax

banned for not keeping up with the times.

----------


## Wannabehero

> banned for not keeping up with the times.


Banned for elitest forum banning practices

----------


## Mark Oliva

Banned for wanting to be a hero instead of just doing it.

----------


## Lukc

Banned for not making the cold wind go away.

----------


## Mark Oliva

> Banned for not making the cold wind go away.


Banned for not appreciating the joys of winter.

----------


## bartmoss

> Banned for not appreciating the joys of winter.


Banned for being a cold-weather aficionado.

----------


## Wannabehero

> Banned for being a cold-weather aficionado.


Banned for making my think about the etymology of the word Aficionado.




> Spanish, from past participle of *aficionar* to inspire affection, from *afición* affection, from Latin affection-, *affectio*

----------


## Mark Oliva

> Banned for making my think about the etymology of the word Aficionado.


Banned for making me think about the etymology of the word etymology.

----------


## Coyotemax

banned for making me snarf my milk

----------


## Lukc

Banned for getting in the way of my banning Mark for playing with the entomology of etymology.

----------


## wally-d-feed

Banned for mixing up arthropodology with linguistics

----------


## Mark Oliva

> Banned for mixing up arthropodology with linguistics


Banned for contending that arthropodology exists in any linguistic environment.

----------


## Lukc

Banned for digging the ban game into an academic hole.

----------


## Mark Oliva

Banned for banning the ban game from academic holes.  The thing belongs in some kind of a hole.  Academic should serve as well as any other.  After all it's a holy game.  Sorry.  Wasn't trying to be punny.

----------


## junius_gallio

> Banned for banning the ban game from academic holes.  The thing belongs in some kind of a hole.  Academic should serve as well as any other.  After all it's a holy game.  Sorry.  Wasn't trying to be punny.


Banned for puns. Obviously.

----------


## Coyotemax

banned for banning for puns.  that punning was awesome.

----------


## Mark Oliva

Banned for being awed by totally ho-hum (yawn) day-to-day experience.  The measuring stick of this website is, after all, excellence, not mediocrity.  That, of course, might lead us to ask why this entire thread hasn't been banned.  But let's not ask that question.  It might be a case of going too far, and as a nice young lady taught me long ago, going too far is not as good as going all the way.  Bless her!

----------


## Lukc

Banned for long ban game posts.  :Razz:

----------


## Mark Oliva

> Banned for long ban game posts.


Banned for brevity!

----------


## Coyotemax

banned for brevity while banning for brevity.

----------


## wally-d-feed

banned for reasoning recycling

----------


## bkh1914

> banned for reasoning recycling


Banned for helping to recycle this thread.

----------


## Mark Oliva

Banned for opposing recycling.

----------


## bartmoss

> Banned for opposing recycling.


Banned for hippie tendencies.

----------


## Mark Oliva

> Banned for hippie tendencies.


Banned for claiming that there still are hippies.

----------


## Lukc

Banned for eating all the hippies.

----------


## Mark Oliva

Banned for writing such an unappetizing ban that I'm forced to ban my own breakfast.

----------


## wally-d-feed

banned for rejecting the joys and benefits of a nutritious breakfast

----------


## razcor

banned for fomenting morning overeating

----------


## wally-d-feed

banned for maligning morning overeating

----------


## Mark Oliva

Banned or having the unblushing brassiness to ban at breakfast time.  Pfui teifi!

----------


## Lukc

Banned for forgetting the fri**ing eff.

:F

----------


## Mark Oliva

Banned for frigging a very decent F that was subject to an invisibility spell to catch you at your unblushed brassiness so that you could be properly banned.

----------


## wally-d-feed

banned for Potterism

----------


## Mark Oliva

Banned for forcing me to ask, "Banned for what?"

----------


## Ian Pikklock

Banned for asking unnecessary questions.

----------


## bartmoss

> Banned for asking unnecessary questions.


Banned for suppression of questions. Free speech is in the UDHR!

----------


## Ian Pikklock

Banned for using an acronym that i had to google and making me feel pretty stupid in the process.

----------


## wally-d-feed

Banned for making me feel the same

----------


## Mark Oliva

Banned for duplicating feelings.

----------


## razcor

Banned for inciting emotional aridity.

----------


## bartmoss

> Banned for inciting emotional aridity.


Banned for encouraging illogical emotions.

----------


## Lukc

Banned for getting absurdly abstract.




> Banned for encouraging illogical emotions.

----------


## Mark Oliva

Banned for being realistic.  If anything is intolerable in this thread, it's being realistic.  Get unreal, man!

----------


## Wannabehero

> Banned for being realistic.  If anything is intolerable in this thread, it's being realistic.  Get unreal, man!


Banned for recruitment to unreality.  I hear it isn't such a great place.

----------


## Lukc

Banned for harboring doublethink.

----------


## wally-d-feed

banned .. hearsay!

----------


## Inisheer

> banned .. hearsay!


Banned for not quoting the person above you.

----------


## Mark Oliva

Banned for quoting the person above you.

----------


## Engris

> Banned for quoting the person above you.


Banned for making me think too long for a reason to ban you.

----------


## wally-d-feed

banned for thinking for reasons to ban people ... you just can't simply ban people!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ian Pikklock

Banned for using a smiling smilie. This is not a joking matter !

----------


## Engris

> Banned for using a smiling smilie. This is not a joking matter !


Banned for spelling smiley wrong!

----------


## Mark Oliva

Banned for not banning on the basis of taking joking matters lightly!

----------


## Lukc

Banned for convoluted prestidigital argumentation and discutation!

----------


## Engris

> Banned for convoluted prestidigital argumentation and discutation!


Banned for using a false word! (discutation) Unless of course you meant disputation, in which case you are banned for misspelling!

----------


## Ryan K

Banned for being grammar police.

----------


## Engris

> Banned for being grammar police.


Banned for misconduct towards an officer!

----------


## maxsdaddy

> Banned for misconduct towards an officer!


Banned for siding with "The Man".

----------


## Mark Oliva

Banned for making uninspired bans.

----------


## Lukc

Banned for possibly eating genetically mutated intelligent fruit!

----------


## Engris

> Banned for possibly eating genetically mutated intelligent fruit!


Banned for banning someone on a possibility of an event! You must be sure when you ban!

----------


## Ryan K

Banned for being closed-minded about banning criteria.

----------


## maxsdaddy

> Banned for being closed-minded about banning criteria.


 Banned for not being open-minded about possibly closed-minded criterianists.

----------


## Mark Oliva

Banned for opening and closing minds without a brain map.  This is a cartographic forum!

----------


## Lukc

Banned for stating the blindingly obvious!

----------


## bartmoss

> Banned for stating the blindingly obvious!


Banned for blinding the obvious.

----------


## Mark Oliva

Banned for blindly posting blind bans in a blind forum thread that with all blind and blinding clarity should be blindly banned, which is somewhat different from banning for blinkingly posting blinking bans in a blinking forum thread that with all blinking clarity should be blinking banned, which in turn is not at all like banning for bloodily posting bloody bans in a bloody forum thread that with all bloody clarity should be bloody banned.  Shame on your blind, blinking, bloody, banned soul!

----------


## Lotofsnow

> Banned for blindly posting blind bans in a blind forum thread that with all blind and blinding clarity should be blindly banned, which is somewhat different from banning for blinkingly posting blinking bans in a blinking forum thread that with all blinking clarity should be blinking banned, which in turn is not at all like banning for bloodily posting bloody bans in a bloody forum thread that with all bloody clarity should be bloody banned.  Shame on your blind, blinking, bloody, banned soul!


Banned for excessive alliteration.

----------


## Mark Oliva

Double ban: 

1.  For quoting what was excessive, thereby wasting bandwidth, and

2.  For banning without alliteration.

----------


## bartmoss

> Double ban: 
> 
> 1.  For quoting what was excessive, thereby wasting bandwidth, and
> 
> 2.  For banning without alliteration.


Banned for giving two reasons for banning.

----------


## Engris

> Banned for giving two reasons for banning.


Banned for not following up a two reason ban with a three reason ban.

----------


## Mark Oliva

Banned for providing only one reason for a ban that already has reached the four-reason level.  Five reasons from the next banner, please!

----------


## Lukc

Banned for the seven secret spiritual reasons that can not be spoken.

----------


## Engris

DAAAAAH, Lukc you are hereby banned for posting right before me!
Took me a bit to type too =/

If this isn't sufficient reason, then you are banned for using reasons that cannot be spoken. Everyone likes to know exactly why someone was banned!

Oh and, the next poster is banned for thinking about banning me for not typing fast enough.

----------


## Lukc

:Smile:  banned for attempting a proactive ban.

----------


## Engris

> banned for attempting a proactive ban.


Banned for not attempting a proactive ban.

----------


## Mark Oliva

Banned for not supporting antiactive bans.

----------


## jazzon

> Banned for not supporting antiactive bans.


The user above is banned for failing to comply with this threads rules about Quotes, and for banning a Fairly New Guild Member. (Don't pick on the little guys!)

----------


## Lukc

> The user above is banned for failing to comply with this threads rules about Quotes, and for banning a Fairly New Guild Member. (Don't pick on the little guys!)


Banned for attempting to give special privileges to the little people!

----------


## Engris

> Banned for attempting to give special privileges to the little people!


Banned for implying agreement that I am a little person. =/

----------


## jazzon

> Banned for implying agreement that I am a little person. =/


Banned for daring to be a NELF!

----------


## Engris

> Banned for daring to be a NELF!


Banned for being racist. (You are referencing to WoW correct? If not I have no idea what you mean by NELF...please elaborate)

----------


## Clercon

> Banned for being racist. (You are referencing to WoW correct? If not I have no idea what you mean by NELF...please elaborate)


Banned for admitting to not understand!

----------


## jazzon

> Banned for admitting to not understand!


Banned for no valid reason since I agree with you!

(Yes I meant wow, started Horde and Horde to the core!)

----------


## Lukc

Banned for bringing WoW into Cartographer's. The WoW maps make no sense!

----------


## Lailokken

> Banned for bringing WoW into Cartographer's. The WoW maps make no sense!


Banned for using WoW in a sentence without mentioning that the Horde is superior to the Alliance.

----------


## Lukc

Banned for badmouthing the badlliance.

----------


## Mark Oliva

Banning myself - not you - for being ludicrous enough to read all of the uninspired bans that have appeared here lately.

Please note:  Now that I've banned myself it's equally ludicrous to ban me again.

----------


## Nighthawk

Banned for trying to use logic.

----------


## cereth

Now I know how Lukc got to 947 posts in like 6 months! I now ban myself for taking so long to participate in this ridiculous thread!

----------


## Engris

Banned for banning yourself and attempting to get out of being banned in doing so.
Jazzon and Lailokken, you are also banned for being noobs  :Smile:  My bluish purple skin, long ears, and sick daggers will take you on any day. (Well...would have anyways...I haven't played in months)

----------


## Mark Oliva

Banned for continuing to prattle on when you no longer are here.

----------


## Engris

Banned for using the word 'prattle'.

----------


## Mark Oliva

Banned for not being able to come to grips with the word _prattle_, which you didn't see to begin with because you were banned and no longer are here!

----------


## Slylok

Banned for italicizing the word prattle.

----------


## Engris

Banned for also using the word that starts with 'p'.

----------


## Mark Oliva

Banned for being in the vicinity of the Minnesota Vikings.  (Go Pack Go!)

----------


## Engris

While the Vikings do suck, you are banned for being a Packers fan.

----------


## Lukc

Banned for talking about fake football or hockey or some other north american sport.

----------


## Mark Oliva

Banned for ignorance of North American sports.

----------


## Hai-Etlik

> Banned for ignorance of North American sports.


Banned for not correcting Lukc's idea that Hockey is exclusive to North America. I hope it's not just because Slovenia was relegated to Division I in the last IIHF Championship. Though I do share his opinion of American Football, and even Canadian Football for that matter.

----------


## Slylok

Banned for making up things like Canadian Football...

----------


## Lukc

> Banned for making up things like Canadian Football...


Banned for pretending that somehow makes Baseball alright.

----------


## Wannabehero

> Banned for pretending that somehow makes Baseball alright.


Banned for not understanding the beauty of Baseball (hey, it's better than cricket  /hides from cricket-fans)

----------


## Engris

> Banned for not understanding the beauty of Baseball (hey, it's better than cricket  /hides from cricket-fans)


Banned for not mentioning baseball as the greatest sport in the world.

----------


## Mark Oliva

Banned for perpetuating the myth that there is a sport called baseball.  Go Pack Go!

----------


## Robbie

Everyone in this thread is banned for letting this thread get so long!  Closing thread to save on resources.  I believe this has run it's course  :Wink:   Thanks for playing!

----------

